#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Is het eigenlijk nog wel leuk?

## Daan Hoffmans

De titel lijkt me veelzeggend genoeg.
Daarmee doel ik vooral op de uitspraak UTFS.

Naar mijn mening is er hierdoor de laatste tijd geen bal meer te beleven hier. Eventueel spannende discussies worden telkens weer afgebroken met de mededeling dat er al een dergelijk topic is geweest ergens 2 jaar geleden.
Gewoon het forum iets meet zijn gang laten gaan zal (denk ik) leiden tot meer nieuwe discussies waarin nieuwe mensen actiever deel kunnen nemen, waardoor we tot nieuwe inzichten kunnen komen.

Sta ik hier alleen in, of zijn er meer mensen die er zo over denken?

----------


## DjFlo

Gedeeltelijk... ik kan begrijpen als iedereen overal een topic over opent/d dat het dan een giga zooi word.. maar idd de leuke discussies zijn inderdaad wel een beetej verdwenen :Frown: 

groeten

floris

----------


## pro`d`user

Maar ook heel veel topics zijn echt al heel vaak behandeld.
Even de zoekfunctie gebruiken, of op de chat vragen of zoiets al is behandeld is echt niet zo veel moeite hoor.

Mij lijkt het gewoon het beste als iedereen (ik zelf ook!) gewoon z'n mond houdt en alleen reageren in een topic als je iets nuttigs te melden hebt.
Dan kan een moderator naar zijn inzien wel beoordelen of het een nuttige discussie is/wordt of dat dit echt al duidelijk behandeld is.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ook ik vind het soms een beetje overdreven.

Als er een ander topic letterlijk over hetzelfde onderwerp gaat, ok.

Maar de meeste topics zijn toch net weer iets anders, en er kunnen wel nuttige dingen uit andere topics worden gehaald, maar vaak kun je hierop doordiscussiëren in het nieuwe topic. Maar dan ben je al te laat, dan zit er een slotje op.

Ik zou het niet erg vinden om sommige topics opnieuw te starten, want topics uit 2001 zijn vaak een beetje outdated. Tafels hebben waarschijnlijk software updates, bij de foto-fora is de helft van de foto's al weer van de oorspronkelijke servers verwijdert en van de CD-spelers zijn er MK-II's of MK-III's uit.

Alles opnieuw openen hoeft niet, maar een paar leuke waar alweer discussies op gang komen mogen van mijn part geopend blijven.

----------


## yvobtv

ik heb het gewoon te druk om zoals "vroeger" uitgebreid post's neer te zetten met foto's ed.
weekenden worden steeds drukker en ook doordeweeks ben ik vaak achter de mixer te vinden. nu was afgelopen weekend wel heel extreem met www.keutinrock.nl . maar gelukkig heeft iedereen het overleeft.

groeten yvo

----------


## Mark

Misschien omdat ik het laatste jaar niet aktief ben geweest?

----------


## MC Party

mwa denk dat we dat soort arrogante mensen missen als kiespijn  :Wink: 

Groeten 

MC

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik vind de mods ook niet allemaal even fijn... weet niet hoeveel er op dit moment precies zijn, maar er wordt inderdaad een beetje raar gehandeld af en toe. 

Zo kreeg ik laatste een mail dat ik teveel zou reageren op one-liners, en dat ze daarom "constant" bezig waren om reacties van mij te verwijderen?? Nu heb ik daar zelf al niks van gemerkt, dus mailde terug waar dat dan precies over ging (ik wil me best aanpassen als veel mensen het vervelend vinden!), maar antwoord daarop heb ik niet eens meer gekregen. Vind ik persoonlijk niet echt stijl hebben, wel reacties verwijderen maar niet aangeven wat er nu precies aan scheelt.

En inderdaad; er wordt redelijk veel gesloten, maar ik denk dat je dat niet op moet lossen door alles maar open te laten. Maak in plaats van 100 kleine topics over lichtsturingen van jb/botex/showtec weet ik het wat een wat langer topic "goedkopere lichtsturingen" waarin alle vragen behandeld kunnen worden. Dan staat alles netjes in 1 onderwerp; de latere reacties gewoon terug te vinden door naar de laatste pagina te gaan, en discussie gewoon volop mogelijk! 

Het is maar een idee, maar zoals het nu gaat is het inderdaad erg irritant te noemen.

----------


## pro`d`user

Ik ben het wel met je eens, net als de topics over mengpanelen als je die
zou indelen op prijs krijg je niet enorm veel topics over dateq/pio/a&h.

Ook in de foto forums zie je wel is van dezelfde soort feesten, wat misschien beter
in een topic kan. Zo hadden we laatst een apart topic voor alles met carnaval
zie je een dag later mensen die een eigen topic hebben geopend.
Wat wil je daarmee bereiken???

Ps: vind de foto forums sowieso minder dan vroeger, minder leuke topics om te zien.

Je ziet sowieso steeds minder de grotere jongens in dit wereldje, wat toch zonde is want dat zijn nou net diegene die leuke foto's plaatsen en reacties geven waar je wat aan hebt.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Denk dat het ontbreken van "de grote jongens" juist komt doordat het niveau en de spanning hier de laatste tijd erg ver te zoeken is...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Dat weet ik wel zeker, maar dat komt ook door het feit dat er hier 100 DAP topics lopen tegen 1 serieuze... (om het maar even zo uit te drukken), dan blijf je vanzelf weg, ik zoek t ook vaker ergens anders tegenwoordig, leukere fora (wel minder gebruiksvriendelijker) met veel meer van de grote jongens.

----------


## moderator

Met grote belangstelling volg ik dit onderwerp.
Meest belangrijke is namelijk wat de deelnemers van het forum vinden. Het forum is groot door de deelnemers!

Wat we nu gaan merken is dat een aantal mensen die in het recente verleden heel actief zijn geweest minder actief worden.
Dat heeft niet alleen met sfeer te maken, mensen raken op den duur forum moe...ik haak ook wel eens een paar weken af.

Over het afsluiten van onderwerpen:
Reden voor een slotje is meestal dat een discussie klaar is.
Als een onderwerp niet op het forum thuis hoort wegens reclame, onzin, belabberd taalgbruik dan wordt dit onderwerp verwijderd van het forum, de ergste shit staat er dus maar erg kort op :-)

Dat mensen afhaken vanwege de vele beginnersvragen lijkt mij een niet valide argument.
De "startersvragen" worden in een ander forum onderdeel behandeld.
Wellicht dat we met zn allen wat selectiever moeten zijn in wat er op de serieuze forum onderdelen thuishoort en wat niet.

Aangaande een mail ontvangen van een moderator: dan heeft die mod zich wel flink aan je gestoord en is ht niet 1x dat een onzinnige one-liner van jou verwijderd werd.
Mocht je geen reactie op je mail ontvangen van een moderator, de licht-geluid.nl server werkt altijd!
je kunt ons dus altijd bereiken via: forum-moderator@licht-geluid.nl

Wat ik een goeie tendens vindt is het besef dat je discussies niet zomaar af moet kappen.
Voor sommige slotjes hebben we een bijzondere reden, kan je meestal wel terug vinden in de spelregels. Een onderwerp wordt nooit weggegooid, ze verdwijnen in de prullenbak , maar blijven voor de eindbeheerder leesbaar. Mocht je het dus ergens niet mee eens zijn, mail.

Je krijgt niet binnen een half uurtje een reactie, maar gereageerd wordt er altijd!

Verder ben ik blij dat mensen zich zo betrokken voelen dat ze hun bezorgdheid uitspreken, denk dat er een schone taak ligt voor alle forum deelnemers om de belangrijke punten uit bovenstaande postings op te pikken en te doen waar we goed in zijn: praten over de zaken waar we een mening over hebben en die mening beagrumenteren.

----------


## speakerfreak

Ik ben er nu toch ook al een tijdje, en kwam toch als best wel *newby* hier kijken, nu nouwjah prof :P maar toch wel wat gevorderder, ik merk dat bij de concurrent newline zeer veel beginners zitten en dus ook veel beginners vragen, opzich leuk om te antwoorden maar hier waren het toch best vaak de echte prof discussies en die worden er idd steeds minder, en dat is best jammer  :Frown:

----------


## Gast1401081

heb inderdaad een hele vracht onderwerpen waar ik niet eens meer aan begin, maar zo af en toe komt er best iets leuks langs. 

Maar als je de gehele markt beziet , dan komen er steeds meer jongens en meiden die een DAP-Showtec setje aanschaffen van een krantewijkie. En om daar nou alle technische informatie aan prijs te geven, daar heb ik niet al te veel zin meer in. 1 omdat ze toch niet die kwaliteit leveren, 2 omdat ze mijn prijs drukken. En dan lees ik liever een goed boek, als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.

----------


## Joost van Ens

Ben het wel een beetje met mac eens. Veel onderwerpen waar ik van denk "wat moet ik er mee" soms ook onderwerpen waar ik gewoon niks van weet. Maar de vroegere discussies met o.a. menno en jeroen mis ik wel een beetje. Wel open ik altijd een topic als ik de naam van b.v. mac of rinus zie staan. Gaat niet altijd over onderwerpen waar ik verstand van heb. Maar dit zijn vaak wel gefundeerde uitspraken, waar ik misschien nog iet van kan leren.

Wat de collrga van new line betreft, idd wel heel veel beginnersvragen, maar toch zijn daar ook namen die in het verleden op dit forum wel redelijk veel posts deden. (cyber, tom, dre zelf) Maar thuis voel ik me daar niet. Hier eigenlijk wel. 

En wat betref het utfs, mag van mij wel minder, en dat foto verhaal, Je bent trots op iets, wil het laten zien, en graag positief en negatief komentaar lezen. Hier kun je nl van leren. En dus stoor ik me totaal niet aan het zoveelste disco show foto topic of dap vraag?
Alleen, ik lees ze en geef lang niet altijd mijn mening. Sterker nog af en toe plaats ik ook nog wel eens wat van een showtje terwijl de meesten hier, mijn meubel enz al lang van foto moeten kennen.

Samengevat. Ik vind het nog wel leuk, kijk ook meestal een paar keer per dag, lees bijna alles maar geef niet zo erg vaak commentaar.

groeten

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Als ik zo de meningen hier samenvat zou er eigenlijk een nieuwe feature moeten verschijnen; waarmee een post gemodereerd kan worden op "professionaliteit", of misschien aangeven bij het openen van een nieuw onderwerp. De mindere topics hoeven dan niet getoond te worden (aan de hand van je voorkeur), en je houdt de rest over... okay; dat is dan misschien een beetje vreemde oplossing, maar de enige andere oplossing is een forum openen waarop alleen professionals zich mogen uiten, en iedereen die dat niet is simpelweg geen toegang te geven. Tja het is een manier maar of dat het nu is.. wordt er ook weer niet gezelliger op. 
Ik denk dat het forum z'n hoogtij perioden heeft, maar ook wat mindere... En als het niveau niet hoog genoeg ligt kun je natuurlijk altijd iets anders gaan doen dan je daaraan te storen.

En nog even een kleine toevoeging: indirect is de oorzaak misschien ook wel de J&H site... als je ziet wat daar nogal prominent in de verkoop staat is het niet zo heel gek te noemen dat veel van de mensen die dat kopen ook hier belanden, 't is dat ik vergeten ben hoe ik hier binnenkwam, maar zou best eens kunnen...  :Smile:

----------


## test12

De grootste bottleneck is dat mensen in forums vaak alleen de laatste post lezen. En daardoor niet reaqeren op de gestelde vraag maar alleen elkaar nog proberen de vissen af te vangen. Het gevolg hiervan is dat er een discussie ontstaat die de topic opener echt niet intereseerd, die wil een duidelijk antwoord op z'n vraag c.q. probleem of hij begint het topic met wat vinden jullie van?. Dat is naar mijn mening één van de problemen ook op dit forum. Het doel moet zijn ook lezen en niet alleen posten.
Btw. Ook ik betrap mij er regelmatig op dat ik niet to the point reageer.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## sis

Ja, het is nog leuk [:I]
vragen zijn er om beantwoord te worden !!
wil je er aan deelnemen : prachtig [^]
wil je er niet aan deelnemen : bek dicht  :Big Grin: 
simpel toch  :Wink:  :Wink: 
sis

----------


## test12

YES!!!! , kun je altijd nog potje Pinquin meppen, of een kwak kwak in je bek kwakken da's ook prachtig, simpel toch.

@ sis. De aanhouder wint.
@ moderators. Betreft sluiten en verwijderen, ik heb niets te klagen.
Mochten we elkaar eens treffen kwak ik d'r wel een paar tegenaan.
Dit is geen omkoop poging maar een waarderingsuiting.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## goldsound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door test12_
> 
> Dit is geen omkoop poging maar een waarderingsuiting.
> 
> m.v.g. Herman



Dat zeggen ze allemaal  :Wink: 

Ontopic

Het forum is idd niet altijd even interessant, maar het is wat je er zelf van maakt

----------


## Fritz

Ondertussen al een aantal jaren 'lid' en ik erger me slechts aan een paar dingen  :Big Grin: :

1: Soms worden mensen die zich nieuw aanmelden in hun eerste topic in de eerste reactie al verwezen naar de Zoekbutton. Misschien is het nuttig om deze mensen toch een beetje op weg te helpen, komt niet echt altijd forum-vriendelijk over vind ik...

2: Mensen die je echt in ELK topic ziet reageren. En vaak zijn dat dan ook posts waarvan ik me afvraag of ze wel iets toevoegen, of dat het alleen is om de status iets op te krikken. Want als je veel posts hebt, jaja dan weet je natuurlijk veel! [xx(]

Hetgeen wat ik mis: leuke boeiende foto's, waarop echt iets te zien valt! Ik vond persoonlijk de foto's van o.a. Cyber echt een genot om te bekijken. Hiermee wil ik niet zeggen dat de foto's die nu geplaatst worden niet leuk zijn, maar we zijn er in de loop der jaren wel op achteruit gegaan geloof ik.

----------


## lichtmoderator

> citaat:_Geplaatst door test12_
> Mochten we elkaar eens treffen kwak ik d'r wel een paar tegenaan.
> Dit is geen omkoop poging maar een waarderingsuiting.



Wanneer spreken we af?  :Big Grin: 
Moderators zijn mensen die nogal snel en veel dorst hebben!  :Wink:

----------


## test12

> citaat:Wanneer spreken we af? 
> Moderators zijn mensen die nogal snel en veel dorst hebben!



Kan ik me iets bij voorstellen krijg vaak al dorst van het lezen alleen. Misschien is het forum daarom wel zo leuk.

Je kan in mijn profiel vinden welke omgeving je moet zijn, je bent welkom.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Je kan in mijn profiel vinden welke omgeving je moet zijn, je bent welkom.



Zint eer gij begint...ik ken ze...die wil je niet binnen hebben...[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## test12

Het weer wordt wel beter, blijven we buiten.

m.v.g. Herman

----------

